# ligne rouge sur écran ! au secours



## omni (12 Septembre 2008)

Au secours ! une ligne rouge verticale est apparue à l'extrême gauche sur l'écran de mon macboock pro 15' acheté sur le refurb en janvier 2008.
Cette ligne = une succession très serrée de petits points rouges .
Le problème = garantie à priori Ok mais c'est mon outil de travail et je  n'ai pas d'autre machine, comment faire dans ce cas ?
Bon j'ai redémarrer l'ordi = plus de ligne rouge....
j'ai changer le fond d'écran rien non plus ....
Donc je ne sais pas quoi penser...
de plus, petit problème : j'ai changé mon DD tout seul pour avoir un Hitachi de 200 Giga qui tourne à 7200/mn...


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2008)

omni a dit:


> Au secours ! une ligne rouge verticale est apparue à l'extrême gauche sur l'écran de mon macboock pro 15' acheté sur le refurb en janvier 2008.
> Cette ligne = une succession très serrée de petits points rouges .
> Le problème = garantie à priori Ok mais c'est mon outil de travail et je  n'ai pas d'autre machine, comment faire dans ce cas ?



Bonjour,

Tu appelles l'Apple Store, tu expliques ton cas, tu demandes une prise en charge / réparation tout en demandant une machine de secours. Insiste !
Il est possible que tu aies plus de chances de succès en prenant l'Apple care (que tu peux tjs prendre, tu as ta machine depuis moins d'un an).

Sly54


----------



## omni (12 Septembre 2008)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu appelles l'Apple Store, tu expliques ton cas, tu demandes une prise en charge / réparation tout en demandant une machine de secours. Insiste !
> Il est possible que tu aies plus de chances de succès en prenant l'Apple care (que tu peux tjs prendre, tu as ta machine depuis moins d'un an).
> ...


Merci pour ta réponse : mais le fait que j'ai changé le DD tout seul, soit hors garantie... ????
+ apparemment, cette ligne rouge n'est pas constante, puisqu'après redémarrage elle n'apparaît plus pour l'instant ?
Peut-être faut-il que j'attende quelques jours pour être sûr ?


----------



## Flibust007 (12 Septembre 2008)

Un avertissement sans frais.
Cela peut être anodin et super occasionnel.
Mais aussi précurseur d'une mort d'une ligne de pixels ... ou plus.
A ta place, je prendrais mes précautions.
Et pour la garantie, je crois qu'avec un peu d'argumentation si c'est découvert ...


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2008)

omni a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse : mais le fait que j'ai changé le DD tout seul, soit hors garantie... ????
> + apparemment, cette ligne rouge n'est pas constante, puisqu'après redémarrage elle n'apparaît plus pour l'instant ?
> Peut-être faut-il que j'attende quelques jours pour être sûr ?



tu peux attendre un peu, en fonction de ta charge de boulot.
Mais fait bien attention à la garantie et réfléchis bien à l'opportunité de prendre l'Apple Care : tu as encore (environ) 2 mois 1/2 pour le prendre
Perso, je n'hésiterai pas vu les misères que te fait déjà ta machine !

Sly54


----------



## omni (13 Septembre 2008)

Bon ce soir, la ligne rouge réapparaît... effectivement, je pense que l'apple care peut être utile...
Je vais cloner mon DD sur l'ancien DD de 160 Ga et contacter le SAV d'apple...
Effectivement je vais insister pour obtenir une machine en remplacement... au moins le temps de la réparation...
Si j'ai bien lu les &#8800; post, pour vérifier s'il s'agit de ma carte vidéo, je fais un hard ware test avec le DVD n°1 de léopard, mais pour savoir s'il s'agit de pixel morts , que faire ?
J'essaie de joindre une image de mon écran. La ligne est à l'extrême gauche :


----------



## Sly54 (13 Septembre 2008)

omni a dit:


> Si j'ai bien lu les &#8800; post, pour vérifier s'il s'agit de ma carte vidéo, je fais un hard ware test avec le DVD n°1 de léopard, mais pour savoir s'il s'agit de pixel morts , que faire ?
> J'essaie de joindre une image de mon écran. La ligne est à l'extrême gauche :



Tu as des logiciels pour tester les pixels morts. Va voir ici.
Sur l'image que tu as jointe, je ne vois rien; ce qui est normal si ce sont bien des pixels morts sur *ton* écran !

Good luck !


----------



## omni (14 Septembre 2008)

Question : sur Paris, quel Apple center me conseillez-vous ? Je me doute qu'ils ont tous leurs qualités et leurs défauts, mais certains sont-ils à éviter complètement ?
De plus, comment cela se passe-t-il : puis-je téléphoner, leur décrire les symptômes, prendre RDV (je viens d'assez loin) et si possible réussir à ce que ce soit réparé dans la journée ? Ou alors est-ce forcement : "on le garde pour diagnostique et on vous rappelle..."

Deuxième question : si je ne vais pas à Paris, je pourrais aller sur Amiens chez BURAUTEC ... Qulequ'un les connaît-il ???


Merci à vous tous...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Septembre 2008)

Tu l'as acheté sur le refurb : pourquoi n'appelles tu pas l'Apple Store ? Dans certains cas (peut etre si as l'Apple Care) ils peuvent venir chez toi changer la machine

Perso, c'est ce que je ferais, parce que le concessionnaire ne va pas te sortir le tapis rouge pour une machine pas achetée chez lui !


----------



## omni (17 Septembre 2008)

Bon des nouvelles : j'ai appelé l'apple store = il faut aller chez un "revendeur". Aujourd'hui, j'ai pu connecter le MBP sur un écran externe = pas de ligne rouge !
Donc à priori = l'écran = pixels morts ???
Un moment j'ai cru que peut-être cela pouvait venir de la carte vidéo, une GeForce 8600M GT...


----------



## rizoto (17 Septembre 2008)

omni a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse : mais le fait que j'ai changé le DD tout seul, soit hors garantie... ????
> + apparemment, cette ligne rouge n'est pas constante, puisqu'après redémarrage elle n'apparaît plus pour l'instant ?
> Peut-être faut-il que j'attende quelques jours pour être sûr ?



Personne n'a tiqué. mais l'ouverture du macbook pro fait sauter la garantie. Espérons qu'ils ne voient pas ...


----------



## omni (18 Septembre 2008)

Oui tu as raison, d'ailleurs j'hésite à l'ouvrir à nouveau pour remettre l'ancien DD...
Mais 2 ouvertures ...


----------

